# How to replace wood support posts under main beam



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You're somewhat right. 

As long as your husband is installing a solid footing for the beam posts (or determining that there is an adequate footing), he's doing right. An adequate footing depends on the load on that specific post. Around here, an _average_ beam post is 12" thick and 36"x36", reinforced with a rebar grid. 

I would be concerned about them wanting to actually jack the house up. That is something that should be left to professionals. Most columns have threaded bottoms on them that allow them to be cranked tight. My suggestion would be to rigidly support the beam with temporary supports tightly shimmed in place. No need to raise the house at all. When the footings are poured and cured for at least a couple weeks, the columns can be installed and cranked very, very tight. Then the supports can be removed. No big deal.

My suggestion would be to do one or two at a time, not all in one weekend. That way your entire house isn't on temporary supports that only bear on your basement slab, which isn't capable of taking all that weight itself.

I think your husband is right to replace the posts if they show any signs of water damage, rot, wear, or other damage. If they're in good shape, why mess with them?


----------

